# drill bits for CSUSA FP kits



## Dan_F (Jan 4, 2008)

I vaguely recall a thread in which some folks were bemoaning the fact that CSUSA were recommending or providing a drill size that was not quite working with some of their FP kits. I tried to find it again last night, but couldn't, and now can't even remember which of the forums here it was in. When I try even the most basic search, it times out before finding anything. Can anyone either point me to that thread, or adress that topic for me. I'm wanting to get a few kits in the upcoming group buy, but am a little leary based on what I (think) I read. Thanks,

Dan


----------



## Monty (Jan 4, 2008)

If you get the 115 piece drill bit set from Harborfreight, http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=1611
you'll have every bit you would need.


----------



## Brewmeister35 (Jan 4, 2008)

Dan, I believe the recommended drill bits that are written on their instructions have been changed to the correct ones.


----------



## fiferb (Jan 4, 2008)

CSUSA now sells the correct bits with the Junior Gent and Junior Statesman. 10.5mm and 12.5mm.


----------



## Dan_F (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up.

Dan


----------



## ed4copies (Jan 4, 2008)

BE careful if you are turning resins.   That 12.5mm bit is aggressive.  HOLD the blank with a good gripping device (PHVise, Bealle collet, something).


----------



## DozerMite (Jan 4, 2008)

I noticed the 27/64" bit I got from WC was a little grabby too.


----------



## DaveM (Jan 5, 2008)

Do those sizes give room for a good opaque coat of paint, or are they pretty tight?  I am going to tackle my first batch of JRs, as soon as I get the drills.  I also have a bunch of pretty finicky acrylics in light, translucent colors.  

I learned from my Barons, El Grandes, and especially the El Presidente, to get a good grip on my blanks!  The worst spinout I had, though, was drilling a Cigar in one of Beartooth's round acrylic blanks. I had one start spinning in the vise, even though it was fairly tight. I decided to tighten the vise a bit more for the next blank, and it cracked and blew apart when the bit grabbed it.  Now, I have a half round caul I use when drilling the round blanks to prevent the vise from squeezing the blank in one spot and cracking it.  I have made Barons out of the round ones, but I really want to do a Churchill with a round blank for a customer. That blank will be getting really thin while drilling, and I will have almost no tolerance for runout.
Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Narwhale (Jan 5, 2008)

Dan F.,
I only know of one way to determine drill size for each and every pen.  I measure the brass tube with a cheap $6 HF digital micrometer, then find a drill that is withing one hundredth or so of the measured diameter. 
That way the holes are always the right diameter.  [^]
Rich S.


----------

